#ubuntu-ph 2011-05-02
<Secluded1> hello anyone?!
#ubuntu-ph 2011-05-03
<kidsodateless> good morning ph
<zakame> hello
#ubuntu-ph 2011-05-04
<Secluded1> hello everyone!!!
<Secluded1> sino naka 11.04 sa inyo?
<pusakat> majority bot?
#ubuntu-ph 2011-05-05
<Secluded1> hi guys
<zakame> hola
#ubuntu-ph 2011-05-06
<zakame> ubuntu locoteam cds have arrived!!!
<zakame> we'll be partying soon lol
#ubuntu-ph 2011-05-08
<Secluded1> sinong bi dito? :D
#ubuntu-ph 2012-05-01
<arscariosus> hello
<arscariosus> anyone here?
<arscariosus> "D
<Terminus_> hello arscariosus =)
<bobJabba> I have a newbie question... diba openssh yung ssh command? I have that in a second laptop. how do I configure it so I can connect to it using my main laptop? both are running 10.04...
<Terminus_> bobJabba: you need to have sshd running. you have to install openssh-server on the laptop you want to connect to.
<bobJabba> Terminus_: Thank you! Will install that later :)
<arscariosus> exit
<arscariosus> quit
#ubuntu-ph 2012-05-02
<bobJabba> Hirap naman humingi ng tulong sa #Tor...
<bobJabba> anyone know how I can torify Irssi?
<dous> http://superuser.com/questions/244927/tor-irssi-ubuntu-10-10 ?
<bobJabba> Thanks dous , will check that
<dous> bobJabba: you're welcome
<str0ng> sahemz
<Terminus_> ohai str0ng 
<zakame> hi hi
<zakame> hi hi
#ubuntu-ph 2012-05-03
<zakame> hi hi
<bobJabba> Hello, hello
<arscariosus> o hai
#ubuntu-ph 2012-05-05
<zeroseven0183> @zakame
<zakame> zeroseven0183: hey!  how was your party? sorry I couldn't attend
<zeroseven0183> Funfilled and foodfilled hehehe
<zeroseven0183> Five lang kami pero masaya
<zeroseven0183> 2 more notebooks with Ubuntu
<zeroseven0183> mas focused yung discussion and fellowship
<zakame> nice nice :)
<zeroseven0183> I'll upload the pictures sa G+ account ko
<zakame> cool :)
<zakame> looks like the pressed CDs will be here by Monday, TNT tracking says they're at Hong Kong now
<zakame> I'll send a box your way
<zeroseven0183> Wow malapit na
<zeroseven0183> Sure
<zeroseven0183> Can you send it sa office?
<zakame> sure just email your address
<zeroseven0183> Sure
<zeroseven0183> A good portion of the place was ours from 1:30 to 7:30
<zeroseven0183> free Wifi
<zakame> wow that long
<zakame> weekends are best for parties indeed
<zeroseven0183> Yup
<zeroseven0183> Next releast party should be in Baguio, right @Knightlust
<zakame> heheeh
<zakame> bbl
<Knightlust> zeroseven0183: *cough* *cough*
<zeroseven0183> Hahaha
<zeroseven0183> Siempre
 * Knightlust ducks and tries to sneak away
<Knightlust> hehehe
#ubuntu-ph 2013-05-01
<jeanaustinr> Magandang umaga!
#ubuntu-ph 2013-05-02
 * DeathKane yawns.
<zakame> o hai
* zakame changed the topic of #ubuntu-ph to: http://ph.ubuntuforums.org | https://launchpad.net/~loco-philippine-team | http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-ph | Raring Ringtail Released! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseNotes
#ubuntu-ph 2014-04-30
* zakame changed the topic of #ubuntu-ph to: http://ph.ubuntuforums.org | https://launchpad.net/~loco-philippine-team | http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-ph | Trusty Tahr Release Party: https://www.facebook.com/events/539427156178315/
<e1mer> ubuntu release party presentation, take 2!
#ubuntu-ph 2014-05-02
<zakame> hello
#ubuntu-ph 2014-05-04
<scriptwarlock> ping
#ubuntu-ph 2016-05-08
<telstra> hello :d
<MarkDude> Hello telstra 
<telstra> any developers here?? hehe
 * MarkDude assumes so. Im more on the side of being FOSS Advocate
#ubuntu-ph 2017-05-03
<zer0day> hello guys paano ko po ba malaman yung mga di dapat ma add na mga repositories?
<zer0day>  hello everyone i just newly installed the metasploit .exe in ubuntu and im encountering errors because eventhough i typed msfconsole in the terminal the gui of metasploit is not showing , or some pop-ups message plus the localhost that im connecting in ssl port is not secure , knowing that port was provided or have been set as a default by the metasploit program .exe format
<zer0day> mga tol
#ubuntu-ph 2020-05-03
<pusakat> wow, super old topic. :)
